

Atari files Chapter 11 bankruptcy - pcvarmint
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424127887324624404578256000063950658.html

======
ColinWright
Here are a few more versions of the story:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5090807> (venturebeat.com)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5092088> (telegraph.co.uk)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5092123> (bloomberg.com)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5092327> (guardian.co.uk)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5092447> (latimes.com)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5092764> (lohud.com)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5092889> (bbc.co.uk)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5093489> (cnn.com)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5094517> (ft.com)

None have comments yet.

